# I have money for Fuel & Beer! Let's go catch some tuna/dolfin!(galveston area)



## DC_The_Boss

Alright I am going to be honest...I have no offshore fishing experience but I am eager to learn. I know I can call up a local charter and book a trip but I want to go with someone that really knows what they are doing and can teach me the ways of the water. I am not interested in a crew taking me to a spot, baiting my hook and I return with a fish and no more knowledge than I left with.

If you are fun to hang out with, are an experienced fisherman and have 2 extra spots on your boat(my woman would be very upset if I didn;'t bring her), give me a call. I am offshore working now but will return the evening of 9/23/14 DEVIN- (409) 771-3936

!tuna!:whiteshee


----------



## sotexhookset

Dam dude. You should get at least ten PMs back on this one then you'll have to start the interview process to see which lucky boat will be the best fit for you and the wife. Good luck and take pics.


----------



## DC_The_Boss

I hope so! ...in the next couple of weeks I will be selling my 16ft aluminum side console and buying a 25ft+ twin engine walk around so I need to learn how to put it to use. I know I should probably get a boat sized in between those first and/or learn more before upgrading but I guess I will learn from my mistake if it is one.


----------



## JFolm

Please hold off on buying the boat. I would spend several trips on others peoples boats before you jump in.


----------



## DC_The_Boss

Haha I knew that was coming and I think you're right. Is your reasoning more because I might not like it and want to get rid of it? ...or more because you think I will sink the boat due to inexperience? ...or because you think I will get lost, stranded offshore?
-I buy and sell cars, trucks, boats, tractors, motorcyles, ect. all of the time so if i decided to sell it, I would at least break even
-I will take experienced people out with me for a while until I get the experience I need


----------



## USAHOG

*?*

read sarcasm into some responses. LOL


----------



## FlounderP

I realize u know sverything. One man has warned u and I will warn u You can die out there and worse yet kill your girlfriend and the guy trying to rescue you


----------



## GulfCoast1102

FlounderP said:


> I realize u know sverything. One man has warned u and I will warn u You can die out there and worse yet kill your girlfriend and the guy trying to rescue you


The guy is asking for help, and you're kicking him in the nuts because he's green. While _*you*_ may have popped out of the womb knowing how to handle a boat safely offshore, it is clear that the OP didn't.

I do think he's biting off a mighty big chunk by purchasing a 25' boat with no offshore experience, at least he's got the foresight to ask experienced folks to come along and show him the ropes.


----------



## unc_jaws23

*Go for it!!!!*

Make sure you have proper safety equip, and knowledge of what to do in an emergency, a sea tow or boat us policy and rock on. If you have basic seamanship and boating knowledge and are careful of the weather you will be ok. I would try and buddy boat for a while though till you have more exp.


----------



## DC_The_Boss

I have read all of the coast guard info and watched every boating safety and nautical video I can find. I'd love to go out with an experienced buddy for a while so I can get some actual seat time. That was the intent for my original post lol. I know most people don't want to bring an inexperienced stranger along. I don't have any friends that fish offshore so I am searching here. Any better ideas? Should I go hang out at the marina and pan handle to captains? lol


----------



## DC_The_Boss

> The guy is asking for help, and you're kicking him in the nuts because he's green. While _*you*_ may have popped out of the womb knowing how to handle a boat safely offshore, it is clear that the OP didn't.
> 
> I do think he's biting off a mighty big chunk by purchasing a 25' boat with no offshore experience, at least he's got the foresight to ask experienced folks to come along and show him the ropes.


Thanks for the support.


----------



## Yams

DC_The_Boss said:


> I have read all of the coast guard info and watched every boating safety and nautical video I can find. I'd love to go out with an experienced buddy for a while so I can get some actual seat time. That was the intent for my original post lol. I know most people don't want to bring an inexperienced stranger along. I don't have any friends that fish offshore so I am searching here. Any better ideas? Should I go hang out at the marina and pan handle to captains? lol


One word of advice, don't insist on taking your girlfriend along before you have met someone. I have been out with a few people here and I wouldn't even think about asking for them to cater to me and my wife unless they explicitly invited it. Even then, I would probably turn it down unless we had known each other quite a while.

It is one thing to jump in on a trip with a few guys and pull your weight, but its a whole other dynamic to bring your girl along with you.

Good luck to you.


----------



## bingorocks

GulfCoast is spot on. Have fun and use your brain. You'll be fine. also, BoatUS is a great consideration. Well worth the money and get the trailer coverage.


----------

